# New Nickoticket is Live!



## ShaneW (11/12/14)

New Nicoticket is live on the site!!!

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=nicoticket

Love the new bottles 

Some of the best juices in the world for R220 per 30ml!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

Yes, those new bottles look awesome. And yes, those prices are a privilege for us vapers, thank you. Vaping the VIrus (H1N1) right now and no doubt a five star juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (11/12/14)

Boomshakalaka! Got mine for the holidays! Thanks for the great service Juicy Joes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (11/12/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, those new bottles look awesome. And yes, those prices are a privilege for us vapers, thank you. Vaping the VIrus (H1N1) right now and no doubt a five star juice.


 
Thanks Andre, H1N1 is one of those juices that I always come back to



TylerD said:


> Boomshakalaka! Got mine for the holidays! Thanks for the great service Juicy Joes!


 
Enjoy dude! thanks for the all the support and its always a pleasure

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zegee (11/12/14)

Ready for the festive 

Thanks @ShaneW 

Just waiting on Havana big bottle then I r sorted 

Tell Kent to please top up bottle I miss that warm and fuzzy feeling of getting that special bit extra.

Bottle do look the business though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (11/12/14)

Hi @Zegee

Thanks for the order!

I got feedback from Kent on the juice levels...
They have just started with the new bottling plant and you might notice that some are slightly 'fuller' than others. These have an extra +-1ml (31ml) as they are were slightly overfilled.

I've ordered your Havana.. should be here in around 2 weeks, hopefully just in time for Xmas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (11/12/14)

Thanks for bringing awesomeness to our shores @ShaneW!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/12/14)

Nickoticket labels look nice!


----------



## ShaneW (11/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Thanks for bringing awesomeness to our shores @ShaneW!!


 
Only a pleasure dude... thanks for the support



r0gue z0mbie said:


> Nickoticket labels look nice!


 
Yeah, I think they look pretty damn cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimH (12/12/14)

@ShaneW you just HAD to put up a pic of strawnilla!!! I'll grab a 12mg from you on Wednesday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (13/12/14)

KimH said:


> @ShaneW you just HAD to put up a pic of strawnilla!!! I'll grab a 12mg from you on Wednesday



Hahaha, got your bottle for you kim

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/12/14)

Got this email from the master mixologist @Kent Brooks this morning and it made me smile 



> Hello South Africa!! Juicy Joes has the Nicoticket Goodies!
> 
> WHY WAIT FOR THE LONG JOURNEY FROM THE STATES?
> 
> ...



Great work @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/14)

Yes that's very cool of them - pointing us in the right direction, instead of nabbing the sale themselves

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (13/12/14)

I'm vaping Nakis blend right now in my Cyclops


----------



## ShaneW (13/12/14)

capetocuba said:


> I'm vaping Nakis blend right now in my Cyclops



Nakis blend?


----------



## capetocuba (13/12/14)

ShaneW said:


> Nakis blend?


CLS & Creme Brule mixed 50/50 

You need to get with the program @ShaneW


----------



## ShaneW (13/12/14)

capetocuba said:


> CLS & Creme Brule mixed 50/50
> 
> You need to get with the program @ShaneW



Mmmm... That does sound good!


----------

